# ... da bin ich wieder



## tomtom71 (29. Dez. 2012)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde.

habe gerade etwas Zeit gefunden  und dachte mir ich lade mal Bilder von der Teicherweiterung hoch. Ziel war es einen Filter an den vorhandenen Teich mit anzubinden.

Verbaut wurden ca 8qm Erde sowie 9 Tonnen Kies / Findlinge und Bruchsteine.

Das verstecken der Pumpe / Verschlauchung erfolgt dann noch im kommenden Frühjahr.
Bis dahin ist Pause. 

Aber schaut selber...

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch.......


----------



## Springmaus (29. Dez. 2012)

*AW: ... da bin ich wieder*

Hallo,

wird bestimmt sehr schön wenn alles eingewachsen ist!





Dein Strandkorb gefällt mir!


----------



## PeterBoden (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: ... da bin ich wieder*

Hallo tomtom71,

das ist sehr schön angelegt, ich behaupte Referenzklasse. 

Die Höhenmodellierung beim Baubeginn finde ich eine prima Idee.
Die Hölzer und das darauf befindliche Material (was ist das überhaupt) sind das verlorene Teile oder hast du sie wieder während des Baus entfernt?
Gibt es vielleicht noch Bilder (zwischen Nr.53 und Nr.133) wo der Aufbau vom Bachlaufunterbau teilweise zu sehen ist? 

Durch die Ufermatte bekommen die Pflanzen der Randbepflanzung garantiert immer ausreichend Wasser, geht da auch noch etwas ins Erdreich weg? Andererseits dürfte es nur recht wenig sein.


----------



## tomtom71 (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: ... da bin ich wieder*

Hallo PeterBoden,

ja die Höhenmodellierung sieht etwas eigenwillig aus. Ich wollte allerdings im Vorfeld grob zeigen wie es aussieht. Ausserdem brauchte ich es zur groben Berechnung des Unterbaus in Form von Mutterboden. Das Problem war das doch vorhandene Gefälle auf dem Grundstück von ca. 70cm zum Wasserspiegel. Da wollte ich beim Modellieren halt einen groben Ansatz haben. Was Du auf dem Bild siehst ist ein billiger Gartenschlauch. Der ist, wenn man die Pfosten im kurzen Abstand einschlägt, noch stabil genug um den Verlauf darzustellen. Um Bögen oder "Dellen" zu realisieren einfach mit einer Schnurr die beiden äusseren Schläuche zusammenbinden.

Die mittlere Pfostenreihe gibt nur den Höhenverlauf mit Gefälle an. Die beiden Äusseren sind der spätere Randverlauf des Baches.

Dann mit Mutterboden anfüllen und ausmodellieren. Dabei habe ich den Gartenschlauch wieder entfernt und die Pfosten einfach tiefer eingeschlagen, das sie nicht stören oder mir gar die Folie beschädigen. Dann Flies und Folie rein und einen Probelauf starten um zu sehen ob es irgendwo überläuft ... Dann habe ich mich von höhsten Stelle aus Meter für Meter in Richtung Teich vorgearbeitet. Unterfüttert, tiefer, breiter Ufermatte rein, immer so das ich mit den Steinen im Bachlauf einen vernüftiges/natürliches Fliesbild habe, immer mit genug Sicherheit das es nirgends überlaufen kann.

Die Ufermatte brauchte ich um bei dem kurvigen Verlauf die ganzen Falten zu verdecken. Hier kommt im Sommer noch eine Aussaat drauf, das es einen natürliches Aussehen bekommt. Die Ufermatte zieht natürlich Wasser hoch. bei dem einwöchigen Probelauf hielt es sich allerdings in Grenzen. Das wird sich noch ändern wenn es bepflanzt ist. Ich habe probiert das Wasserziehen zum Erdreich zu minimieren. Wieviel es in den Sommermonaten ziehen wird kann ich noch nicht sagen. Ist aus meiner Sicht auch nicht so problematisch da ich bestes Brunnenwasser habe um ausgleichen zu können.


----------



## tomtom71 (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: ... da bin ich wieder*

... ach habe noch was vergessen.

Das größte Problem was ich hatte, ich wusste nicht ganz genau wieviel Wasser letztlich noch aus dem Filter kommen. Die Reibungs und Filterverluste waren nicht einfach zu berechnen. Ich habe eine 16000 eingesetzt und grob errechnet das wohl ca. 9000Liter raus kommen werden. Damit lag ich nicht ganz richtig. Es kommen jetzt noch 12000 Liter raus. Somit habe ich den Bachlauf, gerade in den Kurven, noch etwas verbreitern müssen.

Deshhalb war`s halt wichtig Stückchenweise von der höhsten Stelle aus los zu modelieren und immer mal wieder Probeläufe durchzuführen.

Gruß


----------



## PeterBoden (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: ... da bin ich wieder*

Hallo,

und danke für die Bilder.

Kein Beton, das ist doch schon was. 
_ich mag ihn eher weniger, nur manchmal geht es nicht ohne_

Einen alten Gartenschlauch hast du genommen, so eine originelle Idee ist ganz nach meinen Geschmack.
Wie will man solch eine 3D-Modellierung sonst gestalten? Preiswert und funktional, völlig ausreichend. 

Ja, Wasserverlust durch Kapillareffekt, Hunderte von Beiträgen sind bereits darüber geschrieben worden, und alle haben Recht. Ich sehe es so, je nach den konkreten Gegebenheiten muss man entscheiden ob es ein Fass ohne Boden -hier wortwörtlich gemeint- oder ein eher vernachlässigbarer Verlust ist. 
(wobei das Wort 'Verlust' allein bereits irreführend ist, jede Gießkanne welche im Nutzgarten ausgegossen wird wäre so bereits ein Verlust)

Ein Fass ohne Boden wäre es wenn neben deinem Bachlauf quadratmeterweise nassdunkler Gartenboden zu sehen wäre.

Andererseits ziehen bei mir über 30 m² Ufergraben (bepflanzt mit etwa 200 Pflanzen der nassen und feuchten Wiese) durch die Ufermatte gezielt Wasser aus dem Teich. An heißen Sommertagen dürften so täglich weit über hundert Liter Wasser verbraucht werden welche ich wie du problemlos nachspeise.

Das ist eben so.


----------



## Aal (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: ... da bin ich wieder*

Hallo tomtom 71,

deine "Bachanlage"gefällt mir super - ist gelungen   
Der Bachlauf wird sich nicht nur für das Auge positiv darstellen, warte ab .....


Der Komentar bzw. die Aussagen von Peter Bodem, sind voll zutreffend !!!

Super Anlage, super gbaut..toll


Gruß __ Aal


----------



## Ratoncito (31. Dez. 2012)

*AW: ... da bin ich wieder*



tomtom71 schrieb:


> ... ach habe noch was vergessen.
> 
> Das größte Problem was ich hatte...
> 
> ...



Hallo tomtom,

sieht gut aus!

Bin mal gespannt, wie mein Bachlauf mal aussehen wird. Ich habe das noch vor mir.

Allerdings verwundert mich Deine Vorgehensweise von oben nach unten. Ich will mich vom Teich zur Quelle durchwurschteln.
Allerdings ist bei mir durch den Hang das Gefälle schon vorgegeben. Ich denke auch an einen kleinen mäandrierenden Bach mit einer oder 2 Staustufen. Die letzte soll dann im Teich enden.
Ist es nicht einfacher von unten noch oben?

Saludos - Wolfgang


----------



## tomtom71 (31. Dez. 2012)

*AW: ... da bin ich wieder*

Hallo Wolfgang,

ob das so richtig war wie ich es gemacht habe (von oben nach unten) ... keine Ahnung. Aber es hat funktioniert. 

Ob es also von unten nach oben besser oder einfacher ist kann ich nicht sagen. 

Ich denke das Wichtigste wird es sein, zwischendurch immer mal wieder unter realistischen, also mit der späteren Pumpe, Probeläufe durchzuführen, um noch entsprechende Änderungen rechtzeitig mit einbringen zu können.

Am besten mal in die Natur gehn und schauen wie die es gelöst hat. Vielleicht bekommst Du da noch entsprechende Ideen.


----------



## rease (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: ... da bin ich wieder*

Moin TomTom

von der Sache her ne super Planung und saubere Arbeit, gefällt mir sehr gut! 

Will hier nicht der pessimist in der Runde sein aber hast du zur Modellierung den normalen Aushub verwendet (Mutterboden) und dann die Feldsteine, Folie, Ufermatte etc. raufgepackt?! 

Wenn JA, könntest du in den nächsten Jahren, betone JahrEN, probleme mit Absenkungen bekommen. Mutterboden eignet sich absolut nicht als "Fundament" für deinen Bachlauf. 

Also falls du Wasser verlierst schau zuerst an den Bachlaufrändern nur so ein kleiner Tip, hält mit Sicherheit die ersten Jahre ohne Probleme... ! 

Glaubst garnicht welches Gewicht auf den Boden permanent einwirkt, je nach Bodenart und zusammensetzung des Bodensubstrat (Ton,Sand,Schluff etc.) fällt dies unterschiedlich ins Gewicht...

Aber wird schon passen 

Grüße Martin


----------



## tomtom71 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: ... da bin ich wieder*

Ja, das könnte passieren ...


----------



## Webranger (31. Mai 2013)

Und was eignet sich dann besser als Fundament?

Habe gerade selber das Projekt bachlauf in Angriff genommen und den lehmboden vom teichaushub genommen. 

Fließ und Folie liegt jetzt schon hier. Soll ich da lieber was anders machen?







Gruß danyel


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: ... da bin ich wieder*

Wir haben ganz klassisch Vlies, Folie, Beton genommen... dann Steine eingesetzt...


----------



## rease (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: ... da bin ich wieder*

Hey Danyel,

es kommt wie gesagt auf das Bodengefüge an, schwerer Lehm ist natürlich optimal da brauchst du dir über Absenkungen gerade bei deiner Größe und Gewicht des Bachlaufes keine sorgen machen... Mein Bachlauf wiegt locker ne knappe Tonne pro 1m²... Wie gesagt falls du noch ! geeigneten ! Bauschutt hast kannst du diesen ebenfalls als Fundament verwenden und mit Beton ausgießen... Dann wie Susanne meinte ganz klassisch mit Beton weiter modellieren wie du magst... 

Speziell in deinem Fall dürfte da eigentlich nichts schief gehen auch wenn du ohne Beton arbeitest... Aber wie gesagt... nen bissle Beton schadet mit sicherheit nicht... 

Grüße Martin


----------



## Webranger (31. Mai 2013)

Danke Martin für die schnelle Antwort. 

Bauschutt habe ich nicht mehr und die Form auch schon fast fertig. Deswegen werde ich es einfach so probieren. 

Gruß danyel


----------



## tomtom71 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: ... da bin ich wieder*

Lebensräume aus Beton ... wer`s mag. 

Viel Spaß beim basteln.


----------



## rease (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: ... da bin ich wieder*

Wieso den Lebensräume aus Beton ?! Es geht hier lediglich um das Fundament... 

Mein Wasser kommt in keinster Art und Weise mit den Beton in Kontakt, daher versteh ich deine Aussage nicht... Der Boden senkt sich nunmal mit der Zeit... Mit einer entsprechenden Auflast natürlich mehr oder weniger stark... Daher war es nur ein Tip, auch für andere user... 

Oh mein Gott... Lebensräume aus PVC / EPDM... wer's mag 

Brauchst jetzt nicht bockig sein  

schönes WE


----------

